# Cat Chat Meet Up - Final details and confirmation!



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

So, the finer details!

We have a private area booked at the floating Harbour Studios in Bristol, which is just next to the beautiful Queens Square. The MB Tempora is a stationary boat and we have The Bridge reserved, which includes an outdoor deck. Picture below










We'll be serving a yummy Afternoon Tea and there will be plenty of Tea, Coffee & Water available. If you would like to bring a bottle of something special to enjoy (alcoholic or non alcoholic) then that's great too 

There will be a welcome fizzy tipple on arrival for everyone (alcoholic or non alcoholic)!

Afternoon Tea will cost £14.00 per person and I'll need a £5 deposit from people by the end of April if that's OK: You can Paypal this to me at: *[email protected] *(please use the friends and family option or they take a cut)​

*
I have the current list of attendees as:

Deposit Received - 17*
Lymorelynn - Fully Paid
Erenya + Guest - Fully Paid
Huckybuck - Fully Paid
JaimeandBree - Fully Paid
Vanessa - Fully Paid
Citruspips - Fully paid
Joy84 - Fully Paid
Galifreyangirl + guest - Fully Paid
Emmasian - Fully Paid
Ceiling Kitty - Deposit paid
KCTT + Mum! - Deposit paid - remainder to be paid on the day
Faye - Deposit paid
Jonescat - Deposit Paid
Sophisticat - Full amount to be paid on the day

*Maybes - 6*
Gwen (maybe)
Bluecordelia
TriTri (probably staying over)
MilleD (maybe and possibly staying over)
MissKittyKat (maybe and possibly staying over)
Moggie14 (maybe)

If you could confirm by sending your deposit I'd be very grateful - if you also have any dietary requirements, please let me know ASAP - If you have any problems with using paypal, let me know that as well

Looking forward to seeing as many of you as possible on the 19th!​


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi,
I won’t be able to attend but it looks like a fun day out


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow that sounds amazing! You can put me down as a definite having just booked my hotel (and had a bounding fit around the lounge much to the fascination of Freya). Will sort deposit etc.

Thank you so much for organising it all! Are we to bring things for raffling like last time?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll let entertainment secretary @JaimeandBree elaborate on her plans.

I'll personally be bringing a couple of trays of single protein Kangaroo tins, as there's bugger all chance of anyone in this house eating it...


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

There's a thought, I have a load of Wild Freedom that induces Rafa's "poooooooooo" face at the mere opening of the tin. Don't know why as it's good stuff


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

ooo yes raffle items, I shall keep my eye out.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Eeek so exciting - I think this is going to be the best one yet and with a private venue we can really let our crazy cat lady flag fly!!!

There WILL be a lucky dip so if you want to bring a small prize along for this that would be great - it's not obligatory though. 

I have other ideas for entertainment too but let me get this Cats Protection raffle out of the way and then I'll focus on that


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Woo hoo! Will send my £5 as soon as I am on my laptop rather than my phone.
I am definitely staying over too as I will be at my daughter's from the Thursday and making a long weekend of it.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Money sent!
I'm so excited 
Thank you for organising @Erenya 
Wow, this is going to be a very boaty weekend for me- party on a boat, hostel on a boat :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Woo hoo - this looks amazing!!!

I'll look out for some litter dip prizes and bring something fizzy and something pink lol!!

Thank you so much for organising such an exciting and crazy cat friendly venue @Erenya


----------



## Sophisticat (Jan 28, 2018)

There' a reasonable guest house in southville (10min walk from harbourside) if anyone needing accommodation.

Here's the link:

http://www.booking.com/Share-kgseIY

PM me if any concern over needing somewhere to stay as I am fairly local and might be able to help.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

It looks fabulous I can’t wait. I will be staying over both nights I’ve booked my hotel and I’m off to pay my deposit now  xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm confirmed as definite hotel booked. I will be bringing my mum too if that is ok, she loves cats and is very excited.

I have booked "future inn" as it has free parking I think it's about a 15 min walk to the venue. I have it on a flexible rate in case anyone here is going to tell me it's not great. Trains involve rail replacement buses so will be driving down.

I don't have a PayPal account so will see if I can send deposit across without needing one.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Should add that if dietary requirements are needed I don't eat meat. Fish is fine just no meat.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yay so glad you are coming!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

KCTT said:


> Should add that if dietary requirements are needed I don't eat meat. Fish is fine just no meat.


Same


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, In a total and rather foolish oversight on my part, I can't tell who's paid and who hasn't, because I don't know most people's real names... Doh!

If you've already paid - or when you pay - could you PM me with your real name so that I can reconcile everything

Thanks in advance


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Hope I have just sent mine.

£10 for me and mum, can you confirm you get it so I know I did it right.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

@KCTT all received and confirmed!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks Feel like my dad when using PayPal technology I don't normally use lol!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I believe I put the message: from lymorelynn with my payment but I will PM you if required


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Erenya said:


> Well, In a total and rather foolish oversight on my part, I can't tell who's paid and who hasn't, because I don't know most people's real names... Doh!
> 
> If you've already paid - or when you pay - could you PM me with your real name so that I can reconcile everything
> 
> Thanks in advance


I added "Joy84" as a comment with my payment I think?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just paid my deposit


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Is it ok if I bring my half other with and pay deposit for both us.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

My names are on my payment just message me if you can’t find it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Is it ok if I bring my half other with and pay deposit for both us.


It's fine


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Paid my deposit and Ceiling Kitty's too in case she doesn't spot this thread lol!!! She can owe me!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent deposit


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Deposit sent


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

JaimeandBree said:


> Deposit sent


Are you bringing your financee?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Are you bringing your financee?


my OH is coming - I didn't even have to force him, he was well up for it!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Are you bringing your financee?


He asked about coming when I first mentioned it and I told him it was a girly weekend...

Feel a bit bad now if other O/H's are coming, I'd best not tell him that! Mind you someone needs to look after J&B!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

My other half coming too so your not going to be the only male there lol. Just booking train tickets to get there and back.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m so excited to meet everyone!!! Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Be good to put faces to user names and get to meet you all.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking forward to this too met a few before and always nice to meet a few more.

Mum is super excited and is swotting up on all the visiting cats she has so she can join in all the cat chat. She has also been asking about cat litter lucky dip, never know by the end of this we may have a new forum member.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> He asked about coming when I first mentioned it and I told him it was a girly weekend...
> 
> Feel a bit bad now if other O/H's are coming, I'd best not tell him that! Mind you someone needs to look after J&B!


Mr HB is DEFINITELY NOT coming lol!!!
I love my girly weekend's away knowing the cats are safely looked after and rather looking forward to a hotel room to myself!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Mr HB is DEFINITELY NOT coming lol!!!
> I love my girly weekend's away knowing the cats are safely looked after and rather looking forward to a hotel room to myself!!


I won't need my earplugs to combat Mr JB's snoring!:Hilarious


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Wold you mind if I pay the remaining £18 next week for two as I have paid the deposit. Then I know its paid up.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone want a gray half and half plastic surepet bowl? I have one that I have never used, I have an unused tag for the mircochip bowl/flap as well.

Going to have a look in the food cupboard later to see if anyone would let his fussynesses unwanted tins.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Pad in full by PayPal the remaining balance.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

just a quick reminder that if you're interested in attending you need to pay your deposit today if at all possible 

if you have any issues with paying (not sure you can attend, don't use paypal etc.) Just let me know


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Erenya I sent a pm to you asking if you had received the remaining balance from me.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

just responded and the front page is all updated


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm really sorry, but don't think I'm going to be able to make this any more as my partner's family will be in Devon visiting so will be hosting them instead.  

Disappointed to miss such a nearby meet up, but hoping to do supreme this year so maybe see some of you there!

Have any amazing time everyone. :Cat


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Just wanted to say thanks for organizing this for us.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Everyone - please check out this thread for some new info about the meet including lucky dip and what you can do with all those unwanted tins of cat food!

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/fao-everyone-attending-the-cat-chat-bristol-meet.484007/


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks for sending your deposits and keeping my updated - I'll be booking this in with the venue today.

Just to let you know, if things do change and you can suddenly attend, just let me know and we're sure that we sort something out. I'll send some more updated info closer to the date!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have we a running total of attendees including guests @Erenya

Need to know how many goody bags to make up lol!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Erenya said:


> Hey guys, thanks for sending your deposits and keeping my updated - I'll be booking this in with the venue today.
> 
> Just to let you know, if things do change and you can suddenly attend, just let me know and we're sure that we sort something out. I'll send some more updated info closer to the date!


I'm happy to send the balance now if that will make it easier than collecting payment on the day


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm happy to send the balance now if that will make it easier than collecting payment on the day


It probably makes more sense than several people scrambling for £9 on the day :Hilarious


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Dear All

just to let you know that I've paid the venue and we're all set to go. if you could pay your remaining amount at some point between now and the date that would be great, otherwise, please pay me in cash on the day if that's easier. I'll be writing one final post tomorrow with the last few details such as parking, maps, final details etc


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I will pay on the day if that is ok, will make sure I have cash.

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Balance sent by Paypal - added my username in a note 
Packing my bag ready to go to Bristol in the morning


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Just sent my balance using PayPal added a note so you’ll know it was me x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just sent my balance and put J&B as reference


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

So! here goes, Map first!

Below is a map of the area (the centre of Bristol isn't actually that big) - Unfortunately there isn't any parking at the venue, so I've marked all the closest parking with red circles. Queen square has on street parking, but it will probably be taken by that time of the day. There is some on street parking in the area, but not that much - all the parking I've marked is no more than 20 minutes walk away (Cabot Circus being the furthest). For those coming in by train, it's about 15-20 minutes walk from Temple Meads Station










Being a boat, the venue itself is obviously on the water.

At the Redcliffe way end of welsh back is a series of what looks like empty warehouses, at the other end (Baldwin Street) is a series of pubs etc, followed by a gym. The way to the boat is between the gym and the warehouses - trust me, it will make sense when you see it.

we'll try to make it obvious 

If anyone wants to bring drinks, there is a fridge available, but there will also be a welcome drink on arrival for you all.

Sooo.. any questions?


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes can we fast forward to Saturday. Does anyone have a or *DeLorean or *a tardis?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll have a wander round that way on Friday and check it out  Oooh it's getting exciting now 
Do I need to find my old name tag or will we have new ones?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I will be arriving on a national express coach to the coach/bus station, is it walkable to the venue?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Vanessa131 said:


> I will be arriving on a national express coach to the coach/bus station, is it walkable to the venue?


I think the coach station is near the shopping centre and is walkable 
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...e01248d87f92524!8m2!3d51.4591055!4d-2.5924905


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

@Vanessa131 if you can see St James Park just at the top of the map, the Bus Station is just above there, so yes, quite walkable, about 25 mins


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks guys, I like walking, so looking forward to seeing a bit of Bristol on my way to the boat


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Vanessa131 said:


> I will be arriving on a national express coach to the coach/bus station, is it walkable to the venue?


What time and where from are you taking the bus? I'll be on 8:30 from Victoria 

@Erenya , £9 sent.
Also, I couldn't resist buying those at primani ...


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

If I get a taxi from my hotel will it be able to deposit me by the venue?


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> What time and where from are you taking the bus? I'll be on 8:30 from Victoria
> 
> @Erenya , £9 sent.
> Also, I couldn't resist buying those at primani ...
> View attachment 354647


I'm getting the 9:30 from Victoria, the earliest train made catching the 8:30 a bit og a squeeze! A shame as it would be nice not to be the only crazy person on the bus.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

What day you all meeting?? Can’t wait to see some photos


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Arghhhhh can this week get any worse.

Driving to work this morning and huge stone has chipped the windscreen. Autoglass can't repair until Tuesday but not advisable to drive to Bristol with it. Plans B and C currently being formulated.

I am happy to bring a couple of bottles of fizz to pop in the fridge for those who want a glass of bubbly with their afternoon tea


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bubbly in my bag 
On the train now and will be in Bristol by late morning. Looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Arghhhhh can this week get any worse.
> 
> Driving to work this morning and huge stone has chipped the windscreen. Autoglass can't repair until Tuesday but not advisable to drive to Bristol with it. Plans B and C currently being formulated.
> 
> I am happy to bring a couple of bottles of fizz to pop in the fridge for those who want a glass of bubbly with their afternoon tea


I'm the same as you arghhhh 
I came down with a raging cold yesterday and feeling utter rubbish. I think it was after all the stress of the holiday. 
I am digging deep today and trying to get everything done asap so I can get back to bed this afternoon and hopefully sleep it off!!

Bubbly is already packed in the car!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't bring bubbly with me on the plane but planning on picking some up when I get there


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Lots of bubbly packed already, the weekend just got better if that was even possible.

Hope you feel better soon @huckybuck. Karma for being a nice daughter and inviting my mum has paid off, I am now or her car insurance so we can drive down safely windscreen chip free


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I can't bring bubbly with me on the plane but planning on picking some up when I get there


Or duty free if they have any good offers


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Or duty free if they have any good offers


Oooh didn't think of that!! Will have a nosy


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

@KCTT and @Gallifreyangirl can I have the names of your +1 ASAP - I'm doing badges and don't know what to put


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

My mum is Colette and she is happy to have her aka as "Tipsy's nana".

Thankyou for organising and looking forward to seeing you again. I still have the Topsy magnet you gave me at the London meet on the fridge.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

@Sophisticat I also need your real name if that's possible


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

last call - could you urgently let me know if you have any dietary requirements: @Jonescat I have yours all noted


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am pescatarian eat fish but no meat. Mum has no requirements.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Erenya my plus one is called Jez.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I am pisscaterian - drink alcohol but no tea  (sorry). Thinking I might have to get something fizzy and boozy too assuming I am getting this taxi!

So glad you can make it @KCTT, darn that windscreen. Sorry to hear about your cold @huckybuck - I've been avoiding cold ridden colleagues at work, so there's alot of it about. Hot toddies you need!

The Pumpkin Pussycats' Auntie Jen is coming to look after them, and somehow I've ended up with a bunch of people coming over tonight, so spending day in frenzied housework. I want to marry my steam mop.

Food wise I don't eat cheese, but pretty much anything else is grand.

V excited about whole thing!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> Thanks guys, I like walking, so looking forward to seeing a bit of Bristol on my way to the boat


if you go through castle park, that's a nice walk - the bus station is also a stone's throw from the second biggest Primark in the UK (and it's on the way) so you can pop n and do some shopping should you wish



Emmasian said:


> If I get a taxi from my hotel will it be able to deposit me by the venue?


yes, it's not pedestrianised - if you want a point of reference "The Apple" is a boat that's on the same stretch of river - if you're looking at the apple, you head right along that road and turn left after the gym. the Biggest cab company in Bristol is VCars (and they're quite reasonable)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't want to speak too soon but I must have been getting some get well PF vibes as I "think" I am feeling on the turn...
Still going to take myself off to bed for an hour this afternoon so hopefully will wake up even brighter. 

I reckon there will be a few PF Pisscaterians at this rate!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess that makes me a pissacterian pescatarian. @huckybuck Tipsy says she has been doubling up on the healing head bumps and she is glad they work on humans as well as felines. We are staying up near the shopping centre so will take the advice to walk through the park for a pretty walk.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

All housework duly complete and I'm lounging on sofa awaiting pals, pretending I haven't been scrubbings frenziedly, mad haired in nighty all day! Let the fun begin!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I don't want to speak too soon but I must have been getting some get well PF vibes as I "think" I am feeling on the turn...
> Still going to take myself off to bed for an hour this afternoon so hopefully will wake up even brighter.
> 
> I reckon there will be a few PF Pisscaterians at this rate!!


I've had an awful cold and I'm suddenly feeling better today as well.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Pisscaterian....:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I'm so putting that down next time I have to fill in a form for dietary requirements 

Just on my way home to pack, getting very excited now!!!!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

KCTT said:


> I am pescatarian eat fish but no meat. Mum has no requirements.


Same please @Erenya .
Minus the Mum!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Starting as I mean to go on


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Due to the circumstances I have to come on my own as my mum and step dad are having to look after jasper so I can come and so we don’t lose an extortionate amount. I can only do this if someone can meet me at the train station??? I really really really want to come and I’m pushing my boundaries. I will be staying at the boat, who is also staying there? Can anyone meet me? I’m not sure what time but I will be there for tomorrow.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Due to the circumstances I have to come on my own as my mum and step dad are having to look after jasper so I can come and so we don't lose an extortionate amount. I can only do this if someone can meet me at the train station??? I really really really want to come and I'm pushing my boundaries. I will be staying at the boat, who is also staying there? Can anyone meet me? I'm not sure what time but I will be there for tomorrow.


We'll be able to sort someone to pick you up, what time does your train arrive in Bristol? When you have found that out it will be easier to arrange someone meeting you.

I'm staying on the boat, I think @Joy84 is as well. I'm just staying the Saturday night, how many beds are in your cabin? If you're comfortable I don't mind sleeping in your cabin if that makes you feel more secure.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Faye I'm sure we can def sort out someone meeting you at the train station - a few of us are arriving tomorrow. What time do you get in?

Please don't worry, we are honestly a really friendly bunch and we'll make sure you are ok 

Can I just double check as I've confused myself reading your post - do you arrive tomorrow or Saturday?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I get in tomorrow about 1:42 xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok I don't get to Bristol until tomorrow evening but we'll see if anyone will get there earlier


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am not going to be there till Saturday as coming down on train. I am sure you will get sorted Faye.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

If no-one is there early enough to meet you straight off the train would you be ok parking yourself in a cafe (bound to be one at the station or next to it) for a while with a cuppa?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

@Faye1995 I am not arriving until Saturday but I am sure somebody will be along shortly who can help. Really pleased you have found a way to make it to the meet looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I will be getting there around 6pm Faye and more than happy to come and meet you. Where is your hostel? 

A couple of us are meeting for dinner at 8:30 if you would like to join us - I'd just need to know to add you on the booking.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

the boat is on the harbour where I’m staying. That would be great if i could come for food, it will ease me in so I’m not meeting everyone at once  xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

That will make it easy for you to navigate then as the meet up is also on the river


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm heading down tomorrow night but working until 7pm (and I will be lucky to finish on time) so won't be in Bristol until late.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

My message didn’t really make sense - I’m sure I could plonk my self somewhere. Or just get a taxi to the boat. I’m very very anxious but I’m sure I will be fine. Xx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> My message didn't really make sense - I'm sure I could plonk my self somewhere. Or just get a taxi to the boat. I'm very very anxious but I'm sure I will be fine. Xx


You will probably find the build up is the worst bit, once you're there and see where you are staying you will start feeling a little better


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Vanessa131 said:


> You will probably find the build up is the worst bit, once you're there and see where you are staying you will start feeling a little better


Thankyou  Im so happy I can come and meet you all though!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Right I have PMd you xx

It will all be fine lovely xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Faye1995 said:


> My message didn't really make sense - I'm sure I could plonk my self somewhere. Or just get a taxi to the boat. I'm very very anxious but I'm sure I will be fine. Xx


All will be good.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Faye you will be more than fine if all else fails plonk yourself on a hop on hop off bus and do a bit of sightseeing while you wait. You don't have to get off and as the tickets are valid for 24 hrs you could even go round a couple of times while you wait.

Giving away all my secrets here lol!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds like we're sorted 

I have literally had to jettison clothes in favour of lucky dip items and cat food ROFL


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My car is full already and I haven't packed yet!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Have a wonderful time Ladies 

Faye you will have a fantastic time, I think you are very brave xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

My case is packed, ready for an early start tomorrow I’m going to visit a friend on the way and will get to Bristol early evening. 

Faye I shall see you on Friday night for dinner  I know you will have a lovely time. I was so scared the first time I went I was so far out of my comfort zone I even went on the internet for socialising tips while I was on the train as I was sure I’d not be able to hold a conversation.... no need you couldn’t wish for a nicer bunch of people. X


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Vanessa131 said:


> We'll be able to sort someone to pick you up, what time does your train arrive in Bristol? When you have found that out it will be easier to arrange someone meeting you.
> 
> I'm staying on the boat, I think @Joy84 is as well. I'm just staying the Saturday night, how many beds are in your cabin? If you're comfortable I don't mind sleeping in your cabin if that makes you feel more secure.


Yes, I'm also staying at the boat @Faye1995 
Just Saturday night though. I paid for a bed in 4 female dorm so if there's a way of us being in the same room it would be great!
I had a quick google a while back and the two boats are 12min walk apart, so that's handy 
I'm arriving at Bristol Bus Station just gone 11am on Saturday.
Are there arrangments for dinner on Saturday too @huckybuck?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

@Faye1995 do you have someone to meet you when you arrive? I will be in town shopping and can easily meet you at Temple Meads. Message me if you want me to meet you there.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> @Faye1995 do you have someone to meet you when you arrive? I will be in town shopping and can easily meet you at Temple Meads. Message me if you want me to meet you there.


That would be perfect! I will pm you.

I'm just waiting for the train. My anxiety is going mad(I've been up since 5) but I'm pushing myself and I know I'm going to be so proud of myself for coming!

Oh and my blummin suitcase handle doesn't go all the way up like it should..:Facepalm:Arghh

Bring on the wine!!!!!!!!!

I will bring the remainder of the money tomorrow if that's ok?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well done Faye for getting yourself out of the door and to the station! I know you will be so glad you came. I was like Citruspips, a nervous wreck the first time I went to a meet! I'd travelled from down to London on the overnight sleeper so I was exhausted to boot, I swear sheer adrenaline got me through! I will see you tonight for dinner and wine 

Just about to head for my own train shortly - as ever with me the journey involves planes, trains and automobiles!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Faye if your anxiety plays up only think about the very next thing you have to do. So for now just think about getting on the train and getting to Bristol. When you arrive at Temple Meads think about the next thing you have to do which will be to meet up with Lynn and so on until you are enjoying a glass of wine over dinner this evening.

I am really proud of you for doing this, you really are ace.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just need to know what you're wearing so I can recognise you @Faye1995


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Just need to know what you're wearing so I can recognise you @Faye1995


I'm wearing black Adidas leggings, a grey top that says hangry (hahaha) and a black hoodie/jacket  I have black glasses on and my hair down


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Faye1995 said:


> I'm wearing black Adidas leggings, a grey top that says hangry (hahaha) and a black hoodie/jacket  I have black glasses on and my hair down


Oh and I look like I'm leaving home with suitcase and full handbag hahaha!!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I hope you all have a fabulous time  looking forward to the photos!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great. I have one a blue dress and am carrying a cat shopping bag. Old lady with short grey hair and red glasses.
Safe journey and see you soon x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Safe journey to you all and an enjoyable time. I‘m not at all envious... well, maybe a little... quite a bit... completely and totally, actually.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not sure where you're arriving from but I am waiting at the main entrance @Faye1995


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Not sure where you're arriving from but I am waiting at the main entrance @Faye1995


Just arriving now. I will walk towards the main entrance


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Me and @lymorelynn have been for a light lunch....


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Jealous I am not arriving until tomorrow now. Glad you are both having fun and I love the cat bag in the background


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

In the departure lounge at Edinburgh Airport - starting as I mean to go on!!!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just pulled over on M6 for a Starbucks drive thru skinny latte and toasted sandwich. Not quite monster pizzas with olives on but jolly nice


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Jealous not seeing you all till tomorrow.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I didn't spot that bag is that a kath kitson handbag? I didn't know they did cat ones.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We'very found the venue!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I didn't spot that bag is that a kath kitson handbag? I didn't know they did cat ones.


It is Kath Kidston


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I didn't spot that bag is that a kath kitson handbag? I didn't know they did cat ones.


It is Kath Kidston


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 354792
> We'very found the venue!


We got very familiar with that road didn't we.... hahaha x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just want to say have a lovely time everyone, don’t forget to post pics tomorrow xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Yip me too, hope u all have a blast ladies x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I am so so so pleased I have come. Today has been absolutely wonderful & I know tomorrow will be fabulous too! Thankyou everyone 

Thankyou to @lymorelynn for meeting me at the station and helping me find the boat! I've loved it. Making me so excited for tonight & tomorrow now. Ahhhhh you are all so wonderful!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> I am so so so pleased I have come. Today has been absolutely wonderful & I know tomorrow will be fabulous too! Thankyou everyone
> 
> Thankyou to @lymorelynn for meeting me at the station and helping me find the boat! I've loved it. Making me so excited for tonight & tomorrow now. Ahhhhh you are all so wonderful!


You should be so proud Faye, well done for facing your fears


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Vanessa131 said:


> You should be so proud Faye, well done for facing your fears


Thankyou :Happy i have never ever ever stayed somewhere new on my own so it's a huge achievement. I can't remmeber the last time I went anywhere without my mum or stepdad too so it's great.
Xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Thankyou to @lymorelynn for meeting me at the station and helping me find the boat! I've loved it. Making me so excited for tonight & tomorrow now. Ahhhhh you are all so wonderful![/QUOTE]

Faye I am so happy you made it, its just lovely to be reading all this, I am so so excited for this whole meet up and cant wait to read updates and see photos. Its totally heart warming! Well done for getting there and doing something so brave that you havent done before - You should be proud, and clearly it was a good decision! Will be impatiently waiting for more updates and photos of your happenings! Hugs and kisses to you all from me saffi and mojo xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Ooh looks great wish I was able to join! Have fun!:Cat


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ooh its getting exciting :Cat


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Are you going @Jonescat


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sure am! @Gallifreyangirl


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Fantastic see you tomorrow


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just setting my 5am alarm for tomorrow, I should have used my brain and travelled tonight!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Vanessa131 thats early you travelling far?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Think early morning tomorrow a good idea as only just got here. Five and three quarters hours to do what should have taken 3.5! Lying on hotel bed groaning and trying to focus the one eye I have energy left to run on the room service menu. It didn't help that the Reception dude didn't have me booked in when I'd paid up front, but I channelled my inner lioness and we got it sorted. Grr.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

We're leaving at 6.30 hoping to get to Bristol for around 10ish. Should be packed and ready to go but not even close.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Vanessa131 thats early you travelling far?


I'm coming from Lincolnshire, a train was £120 and the return options were really poor, so I'm getting a train to London and then a national express bus the rest of the way.

Annoying the train and coach times don't tally too well so I have an hours wait in London.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

KCTT said:


> We're leaving at 6.30 hoping to get to Bristol for around 10ish. Should be packed and ready to go but not even close.


I need to leave the house at 7:30am ...
Did I start packing?
Nope!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> I need to leave the house at 7:30am ...
> Did I start packing?
> Nope!


I do it every time I don't know why I never learn :Banghead.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I stupidly had friends over last night and thought could do last washing and packing after they left, but fell asleep on sofa till 2am then had to run round like a lunatic

Never mind, here now


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

KCTT said:


> I do it every time I don't know why I never learn :Banghead.


Same! I hate packing, dread it every time, put it off as long as I can and then pack till 2am when I need to get up at 5 
And forget half the important stuff 

I nearly left my passport with my Mum as I have a parcel to pick up from delivery office and she said she can go tomorrow ...
It's my only form of ID, exactly how did I intend to check into the hostel?!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope you all have a great day tomorrow, really looking forward to hearing all about it !


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am well and truly done in - far too polite to say what I really mean:Hilarious - after losing my bearings after leaving Faye at her boat. Took me an hour to do what should have been a 15 minute walk and then ages to find the right bus to get me back to my daughter's. 
I doubt that I will ever get lost in Bristol again after today :Hilarious. See you all tomorrow :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm here and in bed smiling 

@Emmasian it took me an extra hour too because of the road works and traffic!! Oh and a panic because the roads I wanted to go down were closed!!

Then I managed to get lost from the car park (4 min walk to hotel) and ended up in the shopping centre trying not to look like I was completely lost !!! 20 mins later found the hotel eventually phew!! I am NOT doing Bristol again btw lol!!

Has a really lovely evening, meeting Faye (one brave girl) and JB, Citruspips and Ceiling Kitty who drove all the way after finishing work in Lincolnshire, for dinner.

Feeling very chilled (far too many wines) and very happy and looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I’m awake. I’m not a morning person. Apologies if my face resembles a slapped arse latwr.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

What do you mean I can't come? I'm a cat and I can chat, so unfair.









All this talk of getting lost has me worried.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning everyone, I wish I was going & meeting all you lovely people.
Have a fabulous day, looking forward to reading all about your day xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

KCTT said:


> What do you mean I can't come? I'm a cat and I can chat, so unfair.
> View attachment 354842
> 
> 
> All this talk of getting lost has me worried.


You'll be fine . I'm looking for a job as a Bristol tour guide now :Hilarious


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> You'll be fine . I'm looking for a job as a Bristol tour guide now :Hilarious


I'm so sorry you got lost!!!! What a day we had haha you could 10000000% get a job as a tour guide!!! X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Faye1995 said:


> I'm so sorry you got lost!!!! What a day we had haha you could 10000000% get a job as a tour guide!!! X


Hope you slept well and I'm so glad that you met up with HB etc. last night. I missed the family BBQ but they had saved dinner for me . My phone also died before I could call my daughter to say help I'm lost :Bag. She did say it's confusing round there :Hilarious


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Hope you slept well and I'm so glad that you met up with HB etc. last night. I missed the family BBQ but they had saved dinner for me . My phone also died before I could call my daughter to say help I'm lost :Bag. She did say it's confusing round there :Hilarious


Oh no!!!! I'm so so sorry! Last night was lovely. Had a "few" wines and some food! X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not your fault at all - my own for thinking the way I went would be quicker:Bag:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Arghh I’m awake too early!!!!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Arghh I'm awake too early!!!!!!


Me too! Did you sleep well? I can hear the waves again!!! X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Me too! Did you sleep well? I can hear the waves again!!! X


Lol was the boat rocking????
Slept really well for 4 hours then woke needing the loo, needing a drink, needing paracetamol, the room was too bright and then couldn't get back to sleep. I think it's excitement lol!!

I'm still in bed so going to try and grab another hour if I can.....


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Lol was the boat rocking????
> Slept really well for 4 hours then woke needing the loo, needing a drink, needing paracetamol, the room was too bright and then couldn't get back to sleep. I think it's excitement lol!!
> 
> I'm still in bed so going to try and grab another hour if I can.....


Hope you manage to! And no thank god! Don't know why there's waves!!!!! X


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Boarded the coach. Had a little panic as my ticket says the bus goes to Burnham-on-Sea via Bristol but there was no such coach on the board ...
It goes to bloody Bristol!
Anyhow, on my way now. ETA 11:05. See you all soon!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Like @Joy84 I have made it to Victoria coach station, I don't hop on until 9:30, so i'll arrive around 12:10


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

How exciting!!!!!!! It feels real now. I’m very excited to meet everyone!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm up after a lovely evening last night ...feeling a tad dehydrated  had my brekki I'm off for a walk to try and get some cleanser, which I forgot. Hotel soap has brought out my excema too much info I know. 
What is it with Bristol, it took @Faye1995 and I a quite a few wrong turns to find our way back. See you all later  xxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Citruspips said:


> I'm up after a lovely evening last night ...feeling a tad dehydrated  had my brekki I'm off for a walk to try and get some cleanser, which I forgot. Hotel soap has brought out my excema too much info I know.
> What is it with Bristol, it took @Faye1995 and I a quite a few wrong turns to find our way back. See you all later  xxx


Hahaha it's so confusing isn't it!! Xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tea and toast on my daughter's patio - it's going to be a glorious day


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a feeling your all going to have a wonderfully exciting day.

Take lots of pics please for us lot sat at home....so wishing we were with you all x


P.S can someone please let me know when Loulou arrives. X


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> You'll be fine . I'm looking for a job as a Bristol tour guide now :Hilarious


Famous last words only the 4 laps of Bristol trying to find the hotel car park. I think I saw your closed road @huckybuck but just the once. Room ready early which is good need too deterred from the drive then we are good to go .


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Arrived 
Now to work out where I'm going ...
Will anyone be on the boat earlier than 1pm?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

We'll be walking down once we have seen the dress. We're only 20 mins or so away so likely to be a bit early.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Arrived
> Now to work out where I'm going ...
> Will anyone be on the boat earlier than 1pm?


Yeah @huckybuck and @JaimeandBree are leaving the hotel before 12pm to travel there, so should be there well before 1pm.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I will say I drove straight into Bristol at 9pm last night with no traffic, no roadworks and found the car park straight away - I clearly approached from a completely different direction to those getting diverted by the closed roads!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Back in my room now, getting ready with the royal wedding on the telly. X


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I will say I drove straight into Bristol at 9pm last night with no traffic, no roadworks and found the car park straight away - I clearly approached from a completely different direction to those getting diverted by the closed roads!


Quite the journey it you came from Lincs as well!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ha ha 


Ceiling Kitty said:


> Yeah @huckybuck and @JaimeandBree are leaving the hotel before 12pm to travel there, so should be there well before 1pm.


:Hilarious:Hilarious Good luck with that I'm about 5 minutes away at the moment. Sitting down with a delicious smoothie. I have my bearings now and know where I am and where I'm going


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Having fun with trains! Should be there just before one. See you soon!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

If you see the person below wandering around please escort her to the nearest crazy cat lady afternoon tea. Shouting "Miss" will get her attention.









She will look like this from behind


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Vanessa131 said:


> Quite the journey it you came from Lincs as well!!!


Lol I actually came from Staffordshire, Clare got that wrong. :Hilarious


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Lol I actually came from Staffordshire, Clare got that wrong. :Hilarious


Ah that's a much better distance to be doing in the evening, hmmm, maybe we need a geography lesson at the meet!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

It was wonderful to meet all you wonderful people today. Thank you for a wonderful time. Back home now and playing with Jiggs ( he would have love to have come!). I hope you have a great evening out and Gallifreyangirl and I would love to meet up with you all again.
The whole day went swimmingly. Great quiz! Great food and great people. Take care and all the best. Oneinamillion x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oneinamillion said:


> It was wonderful to meet all you wonderful people today. Thank you for a wonderful time. Back home now and playing with Jiggs ( he would have love to have come!). I hope you have a great evening out and Gallifreyangirl and I would love to meet up with you all again.
> The whole day went swimmingly. Great quiz! Great food and great people. Take care and all the best. Oneinamillion x


OMG One in a million 
Love that we have converted a newbie CC MAN - it's a MAN!!!!! And he's a nice one!!! 
Lovely to have met you and so pleased you enjoyed it too. Big kiss to Jiggs and GF girl too xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oneinamillion said:


> It was wonderful to meet all you wonderful people today. Thank you for a wonderful time. Back home now and playing with Jiggs ( he would have love to have come!). I hope you have a great evening out and Gallifreyangirl and I would love to meet up with you all again.
> The whole day went swimmingly. Great quiz! Great food and great people. Take care and all the best. Oneinamillion x


Hurrah!!!!! A bona fide convert! So glad you both had a great time it was lovely to meet you, here's to the next time  x


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oneinamillion said:


> It was wonderful to meet all you wonderful people today. Thank you for a wonderful time. Back home now and playing with Jiggs ( he would have love to have come!). I hope you have a great evening out and Gallifreyangirl and I would love to meet up with you all again.
> The whole day went swimmingly. Great quiz! Great food and great people. Take care and all the best. Oneinamillion x


I was thinking "oh, did I forget I had met someone" until I saw Jiggs ans Gallifreyangirl.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS???!!!
Are you all too sozzled to post a few


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS???!!!
> Are you all too sozzled to post a few


Yes, where are all the photos??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SbanR said:


> WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS???!!!
> Are you all too sozzled to post a few


Sssh. I have a headache  
Just one photo for now. I'll put a couple more on when I get home


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I didn't get any photos sorry but I know lots of others did so they will be here soon.

Really lovely day yesterday the meet was as close to perfect as you get. Having our own space and bringing our own fizz made the craziness flow so much smoother. It was lovely meeting everyone and dinner last night was so much fun too. Huge Thankyou to everyone who played a part in organising it, it was lovely to catch up with everyone I had met before and a couple of new faces too. Me and mum had so much fun. Huge respect to @Faye1995 you are one brave young lady, I am glad you had lots of fun and it was lovely to meet you and chat all things Jasper.

Up early as we are heading to Stratford upon Avon on route home. I will post pictures of Tipsy with her haul when I get home.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Only took 3


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I took loads yesterday but they are on the big camera!!! So you’ll all just have to wait til I get home lol!! 

I have a sore head this morning ouch!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Honestly I can't describe how fantastic this weekend has been. I am over the moon that I was able to come as I've not stopped smiling, the venue, the atmosphere and the people made it perfect and the games and quiz were hilarious!!! Thankyou to every single person that believed in me! I can't wait for the next one.

Up about to get ready for breakfast now, it's gone so quick I don't want it to end!!!

Thankyou @KCTT it means so much.

It's been such a fun packed weekend I've loved every second!

If you are ever feeling too nervous to come for whatever reason, honestly please try and come it has been fantastic meeting everyone!!! No one is scary!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Ooops I found these. This was the view we had from the venue!!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry I didn’t take any pictures of the meetup yesterday. I really enjoyed myself yesterday and it was great to meet you all in person. Just slowly recoverying from my hangover this morning from the bubbly flowing yesterday. Becky, thanks for organising the venue was a great choice with bringing your own bubbly and great location. Faye was great inspiration to see you come and meet us all and such a big step for you. How are you all this morning? Great to see some pictures as well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmm this might have something to do with my head!!

Just one last one!!! Mini PJ party - had to walk through the restaurant in our PJs to get to Lynds room rofl!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Hmm this might have something to do with my head!!
> 
> Just one last one!!! Mini PJ party - had to walk through the restaurant in our PJs to get to Lynds room rofl!!
> 
> ...


I have all of your pjs!


----------



## Sophisticat (Jan 28, 2018)

It was so lovely to meet you all.I was pretty nervous (as always meeting new people socially!) Such a lovely group (I now am thinking anyone who is crazy about cats must be super lovely!)

Great you managed a PJ party,what a great end to the night 

Having not seen all the posts 24 hours before the meet (due to work and kids and no time to myself issues) I am now giggling at all the getting lost in Bristol comments.....having lived here a while I still get lost .....I always find new places by taking an accidental very long shortcut)

Thank you again for being such a warm and welcoming group, the venue was lush, the games were fun,good food and company ...... 

Was I the only one who answers pink panther by mistake on the picture quiz...i grew up watching the pinkster ans honestly I had only had 1 glass prosecco at that point.....)

Faye it was lovely to meet a southyorks lass (because even though it' not been home for a long time a big chunk of my heart is from that area!) You are truly breaking barriers for yourself. You are strong ,bubbly and caring, may this be the first of many adventures that will build your confidence and knock anxiety out of the ring  you defiantly helped me chill a bit when I first arrived 

It was so lovley putting faces to cats (errhemm I mean names) and Galiffreyan Girl and partner thanks for helping break the ice.

P.s. thankyou for the balloons,the kids have been playing with them all day so far..... Hugley appreciated as I have started and finished a cup of coffee with out interruption!

Enjoy the sun today 

Meow hugs ,Soph ,Fuzz and Princess.


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

Sophisticat said:


> It was so lovely to meet you all.I was pretty nervous (as always meeting new people socially!) Such a lovely group (I now am thinking anyone who is crazy about cats must be super lovely!)
> 
> Great you managed a PJ party,what a great end to the night
> 
> ...


Your welcome, Everyone was so nice and welcoming, I have also signed up as well as Galiffreyan Girl and Jiggs is now my Avatar!


----------



## Sophisticat (Jan 28, 2018)

Oneinamillion said:


> Your welcome, Everyone was so nice and welcoming, I have also signed up as well as Galiffreyan Girl and Jiggs is now my Avatar!


Brilliant


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks was a lovely time, hope make the next one


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Not from the meetup but a photo I took lastnight walking home from the restaurant with @Joy84 and @Vanessa131. The view took my breath away, after two amazing days this topped it off!









Also a photo from breakfast that me @Joy84 and @Vanessa131 snuck in to at @huckybuck, @JaimeandBree and @Ceiling Kitty hotel!!!









Oh and @JaimeandBree cutting her cake and showing off her ring!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Made it to the station - homeward bound
Thank you ladies for a lovely time


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

All looks great fun, wonderful venue too.


Looking forward to more pics


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Utterly mortified - I've just had my case opened at Bristol Airport and had to explain to the giggling security lady why there were two tins of cat food in it!!! Not helped by the fact that it was kangaroo which bamboozled her further!!! My explanation that my friend gave me it as her cat didn't like it was completely shot through by the fact that they still had blinking raffle tickets stuck to them!! They let me take it through though ROFL :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Oh and the case reeks of valerian from the kicker so what she thought when she opened it and got a whiff of that God only knows, she didn't ask though 

Will start uploading some pics once I've bagged myself a glass of wine to recover my composure


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@JaimeandBree 
Hehe once I had my carry on opened at Heathrow and had about eight packs of English cheese in it. Got odd looks for that and explained we like cheese and can't buy English cheese where we live.
I am soon going to the UK and hope to have a valerian kicker as well in my carry on the way back:Hilarious


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Right I have suitably recovered from my mortification now lol 

What an absolutely fabulous weekend, the sun shone the whole time and we got to spend so much time with lovely people, I definitely think this is the best one we've done so far!

I was also extremely touched by the lovely engagement card and cake organised by @Citruspips and @huckybuck and signed by everyone who was there, thank you so much can't wait to show Mr JB the card tonight :Happy

Right, enough waffling, pics!!!

@Faye1995 and @huckybuck 









Complimentary gin and sherry in our gorgeous hotel rooms! 










Our lion mascot and poster at the venue entrance 


















I made this myself, well done me haha!










@Joy84 









@Faye1995, @huckybuck, @Oneinamillion and @Gallifreyangirl 









@Citruspips proudly showing off the new Cat Chat pens (navy and gold, very swanky!!)










@Emmasian, @Ceiling Kitty and @Vanessa131










@Erenya and her other half Gavin


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@KCTT 's mum, @KCTT and @lymorelynn










@Erenya sampling the buffet!










My lovely card and cake 









The lovely policeman and horses we met after dinner last night - turns out he's also a crazy cat man lol!!! I asked @Ceiling Kitty if the horse was a boy or girl so she bent down to peek under and the policeman told her she should have at least bought the horse dinner first!!!:Hilarious We all had a little stroke of him (the horse not the policeman )



















Pyjama party in my room with @Ceiling Kitty and @huckybuck !





































I'm not even going to try to guess how much prosecco and wine I put away yesterday.....but it was a lot!!! Felt very delicate this morning


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for showing the pics @JaimeandBree!
What a great time you were having.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

So glad you all had a lovely, fabulous time. Thank you for sharing the pics xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

So after a major panic(and a few anxious tears) as the trains I was supposed to get were all messed up, and I would have to change at London, get a tube and then take a train to somewhere else before I got even close to home - which I could not face at all, Calm wasrestored as @Ceiling Kitty offered to take me to Grantham so I could get a train somewhere I knew then one back. Currently with @Ceiling Kitty and @Vanessa131 listening to some tunes in the car! I am so so so greatful I couldn't even explain. I'm gonna sleep well tonight!!!! :Happy


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Faye1995 said:


> So after a major panic(and a few anxious tears) as the trains I was supposed to get were all messed up, and I would have to change at London, get a tube and then take a train to somewhere else before I got even close to home - which I could not face at all, Calm wasrestored as @Ceiling Kitty offered to take me to Grantham so I could get a train somewhere I knew then one back. Currently with @Ceiling Kitty and @Vanessa131 listening to some tunes in the car! I am so so so greatful I couldn't even explain. I'm gonna sleep well tonight!!!! :Happy


Is she singing??? She always sings in the car!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

oliviarussian said:


> Is she singing??? She always sings in the car!


I've heard them both have a little quiet sing a long hahahha


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> I've heard them both have a little quiet sing a long hahahha


We're defintely x-factor worthy


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m at Grantham station just waiting for the train xx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you so much @Ceiling Kitty for taking us to the G-Town massive!









Stroke me strange lady, I must have all the attentions.









Why she stroking Barney? I am the glorious Bronn I need the tickles


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Vanessa131 said:


> Thank you so much @Ceiling Kitty for taking us to the G-Town massive!
> 
> View attachment 354984
> 
> ...


Bronn was like "who are you and why are you here? Either feed me treats or leave" hahahha

Barney was a right little tart!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm home and it's photo time!!!!!

Apologies if some of these are duplicates from earlier - I wasn't sure who had taken what!!!

Off we go to Bristol 2018


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She made it!!!!

Sorry if some one the images are dark - it was a tricky light to photograph!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Safe journey home @Faye1995 you're a beautiful little flower that blossomed this weekend x

@Erenya I thought the venue and food were superb you even sorted out perfect weather for us!
I'm loving all the pics except the ones with me in, I did say I get a crazed, menacing look in photos and these are no exception. @Sophisticat I was convinced it was the Pink Panther too apart from that trick question and the fact that I couldn't even answer a question where the answer was Jango lol it was a great fun quiz thank you @Ceiling Kitty. @JaimeandBree I couldn't sleep last night so I watched the first episode of the Crown lol .....brilliant although I did spend hours Googling stuff...... I couldn't believe they did an operation in the palace !!

I thought it was the best meet yet and I loved every minute of it. @huckybuck thank you for all you did you are very generous and kind and have spoiled us all xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And she's a VET??????????


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've still got my badge on !!!!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I've still got my badge on !!!!!!


Hahahahhaha you'll end up keeping it on until the next meet!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

What fantastic photos!!!! @huckybuck


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

@Citruspips the candid shot of you during pin the tail is really nice

I like Jez hiding in the background of the group shot!


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

Vanessa131 said:


> @Citruspips the candid shot of you during pin the tail is really nice
> 
> I like Jez hiding in the background of the group shot!


In my defence, the ground did drop away a bit and I was leaning on a post lol


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Apparently we are all forgiven for not inviting her this time, but if it happens again.....


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

So envious! Hope the next meeting won’t be on my mum’s birthday and if possible coinciding with school holidays in Northrhine Westphalia.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Auntie Caroline mum won, I mean I asked her to buy you a present to say Thankyou for looking after me.

I like the look of page 20 first please, of course I mean the toy and not the model.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Lovely photos, beautiful peoples!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Wonderful pics of a lovely day 

I'm glad you all had such a nice time .... That food looks amazing!

@Faye1995 I'm so glad you went, it was extremely brave of you (you're braver than me!!)

Xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Just got 'home' (aka my next base for work this week). Back to the grind tomorrow, I'm exhausted lol.

I must echo the sentiments above - a fabulous weekend with fabulous people. Thank you everyone, especially @Erenya and @huckybuck for organising.

On to the next one (I'll try to work less before then, I really wasn't on form this weekend at all).


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

A few more ....


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m home!!!! Thankyou all again for a fantastic weekend! Xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Happy to see you got home safely @Faye1995


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It really was lovely!! The best one yet!

I think it was summed up last night when I had booked a table for 4 for dinner and we ended up having to find a new restaurant so that we could get a table for 5, then 7, 8, 10 and ended up with 11!! No mean feat on a Sat night in Bristol lol!!

And there were another 2, 1, 2, 1 who said they really wished they were staying on and didn’t have to go home so that they could join us too!! It was a super evening on top! 

Next time I promise we will try make a full weekend of it for those who want to (but of course if anyone just wants to do the meet part or can only do that then that’s perfectly ok too).


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> It really was lovely!! The best one yet!
> 
> I think it was summed up last night when I had booked a table for 4 for dinner and we ended up having to find a new restaurant so that we could get a table for 5, then 7, 8, 10 and ended up with 11!! No mean feat on a Sat night in Bristol lol!!
> 
> ...


... sounds great... and don't forget about the school holidays in Northrhine Wesphalia, please...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m up for a German meet rofl!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It was lovely to meet everyone after all this time and you are all lovely people :Cat

(I didn't mean to post that before saying a bit more)

I am not at all surprised some of you were a little headachey today but it looks like you all had a good night. Just want to say to anyone who is thinking about it - do it, next time I shall know what I am in for and shall book at least an overnight stay.

It was great - thanks to all those that helped organise - it really showed that you had put the effort in and i hope you think it was worth it - I certainly do.

Oh and here is Aelfred with his new best friend - I will post a whole thread in bit about it but just for starters...


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I'm up for a German meet rofl!!!


No problem, I have got a big garden with lots of space for tents.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Utterly mortified - I've just had my case opened at Bristol Airport and had to explain to the giggling security lady why there were two tins of cat food in it!!! Not helped by the fact that it was kangaroo which bamboozled her further!!! My explanation that my friend gave me it as her cat didn't like it was completely shot through by the fact that they still had blinking raffle tickets stuck to them!! They let me take it through though ROFL :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Oh and the case reeks of valerian from the kicker so what she thought when she opened it and got a whiff of that God only knows, she didn't ask though
> 
> Will start uploading some pics once I've bagged myself a glass of wine to recover my composure


Oh, this is just hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious
Jeez people!
Would you tell me to breath in before taking pics of me next time  
I feel a diet coming :Banghead
Thank you all for a fantastic weekend, lovely to see so many friendly faces again and to meet a few new ones!
Also glad we gained another forum member, hello @Oneinamillion !
I've had THE BEST time, spent the afternoon wandering around Bristol and I'm totally in love, I could move there tomorrow! Have under an hour on a coach still, wanna cry already 
I only have few pics from the meet, plenty of Bristol though 





























I can't resist the next photo, sorry ...
Our venue was super eco-friendly, lets just say the toilets were quite a talking point 








And now for some catty Bristol ...
























Already looking forward to the next time!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm just home too, hurrah!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> Jeez people!
> Would you tell me to breath in before taking pics of me next time
> I feel a diet coming :Banghead


I was just thinking the exact same thing about the pics of me! Was planning a diet anyway but definitely now!! :Hilarious


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Ha ha me too, couch to 5K starts again tomorrow.

My sister has the kitty knitting book and is very excited to start using up her odd ends of wool as soon as she can. I was asked where can she get cat nip to make them really good. She already knits Easter chicks and bunnies to raise money for the local brownies and is already talking about getting in touch with some local cat rescues to see if they would like some to sell. As soon as we have some available I will see if I can get Tipsy to model.

I am still buzzing from what a great day yesterday was, roll on the next one.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Joy84 said:


> Oh, this is just hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious
> Jeez people!
> Would you tell me to breath in before taking pics of me next time
> I feel a diet coming :Banghead
> ...


Haha clearly no one ever uses the poo toilet when someone's waiting behind them... or ever at all? I mean we dont poo now do we, not in England. Its a good thing too that wee with poo is ok! Can picture the scene if it wasnt... "sorry got to do a wee now!" 
I am loving the photos, Bristol does look like such a lovely place too.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Agree Bristol looks gorgeous


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Jasper says Thankyou so much for looking after me  xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

J&B have a new best friend too! 


































































Thank goodness they like him after the embarrassment I went through at the airport to get him here! He doesn't half pong!!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

After a lovely weekend I’m all tucked up in bed, I decided it isn’t the end of the world if the floors go one Sunday without being steamed. 

Thank you so much to all of those who helped organise our weekend and to those who were able to join us in Bristol. 

Bring on the next one!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just want to say as well, it was so lovely to have so many new faces this weekend. So many of us are old hats now and of course we love that because it's like meeting up with old friends really but it's so nice to meet new people as well, it's what it's all about really! :Happy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Why is that I look like an alcoholic? Glass in my hand in nearly every photo :Hilarious
would love to have joined everyone for the evening meal but as it was I spent a great evening with my daughter, grandchildren, her sister-in-law and children too. An evening of more Prosecco!!!
@Faye1995 I am so glad you have made it home - sending you a big hug sweetheart. And love to @Ceiling Kitty for rescuing the situation x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm home!
#knackered


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks like you all had a wonderful time! Would love to come along next time and meet all you lovelies in person. How often do these meet ups happen? Please say I don't need to wait a whole year before I get chance to share all the fun?!

I'm so pleased it went so well and everyone had lots of fun, loving all the pictures.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think we’ll try to do another one later in the year if possible and depending on interest. 

We did talk about a mini meet (just lunch) in London over the summer maybe. 

Incidentally anyone can arrange/organise any time...I’ll supply the pens lol!!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I think we'll try to do another one later in the year if possible and depending on interest.
> 
> We did talk about a mini meet (just lunch) in London over the summer maybe.
> 
> Incidentally anyone can arrange/organise any time...I'll supply the pens lol!!


Oh that's exciting! I'd definitely be up for a meet up later in the year. A lunch in London might be a bit difficult for me (I'm an hour and a half from the nearest airport) but I do miss my annual London trip so might be persuaded to incorporate it into visiting some friends or something!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Oh that's exciting! I'd definitely be up for a meet up later in the year. A lunch in London might be a bit difficult for me (I'm an hour and a half from the nearest airport) but I do miss my annual London trip so might be persuaded to incorporate it into visiting some friends or something!!


Where do you live???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And @Summercat am I right in thinking you live in Russia?????


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Where do you live???


I'm in the Scottish Borders! It's about halfway between Edinburgh and Newcastle.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I'm in the Scottish Borders! It's about halfway between Edinburgh and Newcastle.


Well we have had an Edi meet lol!! 
Not averse to a Scottish one at all! 
Shhhhh we are whispering about York perhaps...


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Well we have had an Edi meet lol!!
> Not averse to a Scottish one at all!
> Shhhhh we are whispering about York perhaps...


Oh, I do love York - many lovely memories of the city!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you so much @JaimeandBree and @huckybuck for the great photos of you all! Brilliant!  Looks like a wonderful venue and as though a great time was had by all!

@Faye1995 - lovely to see a photo of you - you are so pretty!  xx

@Jonescat - did I miss seeing the photo of you, or was there not one?


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Oh, I do love York - many lovely memories of the city!


Could be a "Shambles"!!
Fantastic City, with loads of things to see and do + some great pubs and restaurants with loads of History.
(P.s York's most famous street is called "Shambles", pic above)


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> She made it!!!!
> 
> Sorry if some one the images are dark - it was a tricky light to photograph!!!
> 
> ...





chillminx said:


> Thank you so much @JaimeandBree and @huckybuck for the great photos of you all! Brilliant!  Looks like a wonderful venue and as though a great time was had by all!
> 
> @Faye1995 - lovely to see a photo of you - you are so pretty!  xx
> 
> @Jonescat - did I miss seeing the photo of you, or was there not one?


You missed her @chillminx , green & black dress


----------



## Sophisticat (Jan 28, 2018)

Love the pics.
Loving the cat ears @Emmasian  and also @Joy84 your sunglasses in.the first pic.of.you look like cat ears too


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Lovely photos ladies. Glad you all had a fab time. You’s all look lovely and not as scary as I expected lol xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sophisticat said:


> Love the pics.
> Loving the cat ears @Emmasian  and also @Joy84 your sunglasses in.the first pic.of.you look like cat ears too


Thank you. They're primanis, like the top. I did think that when buying them


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad you all had a great time, lovely photos.



Clairabella said:


> You's all look lovely and not as scary as I expected lol xx


Clairabella, you made me laugh, gave me an image


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Norman says thank you for looking after Miss


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Charity said:


> Glad you all had a great time, lovely photos.
> 
> Clairabella, you made me laugh, gave me an image
> 
> View attachment 355123


@Charity I was thinking back to the comment the other day about someone feeling scared, i had a little giggle to myself coz i was exactly the same only I chickened out and didn't go lol. Then I had a word with myself and thought it's not like there's gonna be Martians or big foot going lol how scary can they be lol.

I'm glad you got the joke though. Me being a worrier, after I posted it I thought I hope no one takes offence lol xx

Your pic though  had me in stitches lol. Imagine turning up and then all looking like that :Hilarious .
Would've been like a haribos tea party lol xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I must confesss I was scared of going to the meet up and took right up the wire to decide to go. The day before the event my stomach was in nuts and was scared when I first walked in. But everyone was so friendly that it helped immensely. The glass of bubbly on entering helped the situation too.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

@chillminx thankyou! That's so kind


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> Your pic though  had me in stitches lol. Imagine turning up and then all looking like that :Hilarious .
> Would've been like a haribos tea party lol xx


Don't give people ideas for the next one, cat ears, cat tails had they arrived in time .... anything is possible



Please don't chicken out next time you will have a fab time and kick yourself for not coming along sooner x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

KCTT said:


> Don't give people ideas for the next one, cat ears, cat tails had they arrived in time .... anything is possible
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't chicken out next time you will have a fab time and kick yourself for not coming along sooner x


Phew, such a relief that people are seeing the funny side of my post lol.

Thanks @KCTT - I'm gonna have to bite the bullet I think otherwise it's just me who's missing out xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

100% you won't regret it


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

KCTT said:


> 100% you won't regret it


It's a horrible feeling though isn't it, going somewhere new and meeting new people, the thought that no one would like you lol or that people will be judging what you're wearing etc going and feeling awkward and uncomfortable :-( It's ridiculous coz it's clear from the pics you all had a fab time. I'm my own worst enemy sometimes xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

First meet I cheated and met up with a couple of people @JaimeandBree being one prior to the meet. It was a bit of an ice breaker and I didn't t walk in on my own. Happy to do this with you on your first one too if you want so you aren't walking in on your own.

I will remember and will contact you once another one is arranged.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> It's a horrible feeling though isn't it, going somewhere new and meeting new people, the thought that no one would like you lol or that people will be judging what you're wearing etc going and feeling awkward and uncomfortable :-( It's ridiculous coz it's clear from the pics you all had a fab time. I'm my own worst enemy sometimes xx


What a bother that must be, feeling this way. It must restrict you in so many ways.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I love all the photos, your faces say it all with or without the alcohol 


I will make the next meet even if it means bringing all my gang!

Glad you all had a fabulous time 

X


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Clairabella said:


> It's a horrible feeling though isn't it, going somewhere new and meeting new people, the thought that no one would like you lol or that people will be judging what you're wearing etc going and feeling awkward and uncomfortable :-( It's ridiculous coz it's clear from the pics you all had a fab time. I'm my own worst enemy sometimes xx


My Grandfather told me something growing up which I have carried through my whole life.

"No one is perfect, no one has a perfect life, there will always be people with more, always be people with less, enjoy your life, because it's your life to enjoy"

X


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> What a bother that must be, feeling this way. It must restrict you in so many ways.


It does @ChaosCat :-( never been confident person but since I have suffered with anxiety, it has crippled me in so many ways. I'd rather have another ten medical conditions than this anxiety. I'm so lucky that Amy is that bit older now and is able to be that bit more independent so that it doesn't affect her. Plus I can have my family to help if needed so it doesn't hold Amy back. To think that 18 months ago, I didn't suffer at all. I rushed back to work this time last year and it even affected me there. It's a nightmare but I will get better one day, one bit at a time, I have no choice but to coz this is taking so much of my life from me xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Citruspips Yay I knew you would love The Crown!!! I'm always furiously Googling stuff too when I watch it!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> My Grandfather told me something growing up which I have carried through my whole life.
> 
> "No one is perfect, no one has a perfect life, there will always be people with more, always be people with less, enjoy your life, because it's your life to enjoy"
> 
> X


Omg what a lovely perspective on things <3 actually brought a tear to my eyes. Wish I wasn't such a worrier. I care so much what other people think when in reality there's no bigger critic of myself than me lol so anything anyone else thinks of me should be water off a ducks back lol xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> It does @ChaosCat :-( never been confident person but since I have suffered with anxiety, it has crippled me in so many ways. I'd rather have another ten medical conditions than this anxiety. I'm so lucky that Amy is that bit older now and is able to be that bit more independent so that it doesn't affect her. Plus I can have my family to help if needed so it doesn't hold Amy back. To think that 18 months ago, I didn't suffer at all. I rushed back to work this time last year and it even affected me there. It's a nightmare but I will get better one day, one bit at a time, I have no choice but to coz this is taking so much of my life from me xx


You will get better, just takes its time. I wish I could send you half of my confidence, would still leave plenty for myself.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

KCTT said:


> First meet I cheated and met up with a couple of people @JaimeandBree being one prior to the meet. It was a bit of an ice breaker and I didn't t walk in on my own. Happy to do this with you on your first one too if you want so you aren't walking in on your own.
> 
> I will remember and will contact you once another one is arranged.


That's so lovely of you. Thank you for your offer. I really appreciate it and it really means a lot to me, thank you xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Clairabella (and anyone else who would like to come to a meet but finds the thought too scary):-

I think no matter whether you are the most confident person or the most anxious we have all felt terrified the first time we took the plunge and walked into a room full of strangers. But @KCTT is right, I don't think anyone has ever regretted it and kicks themselves for not doing it sooner! Meeting one or two people first definitely helps if you're feeling really nervous.

I think you only have to look at the pictures to see that we are all ages, all sizes, all walks of life, a very mixed bag, so no-one should feel like they can't come because they won't fit it - we're all a bunch of misfits anyway ROFL


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> You will get better, just takes its time. I wish I could send you half of my confidence, would still leave plenty for myself.


That made me laugh @ChaosCat - you are lovely xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> View attachment 355124
> 
> Norman says thank you for looking after Miss


Aww Norman, literally the teacher's pet! He looks a lovely, chilled out lad


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> @Clairabella (and anyone else who would like to come to a meet but finds the thought too scary):-
> 
> I think no matter whether you are the most confident person or the most anxious we have all felt terrified the first time we took the plunge and walked into a room full of strangers. But @KCTT is right, I don't think anyone has ever regretted it and kicks themselves for not doing it sooner! Meeting one or two people first definitely helps if you're feeling really nervous.
> 
> I think you only have to look at the pictures to see that we are all ages, all sizes, all walks of life, a very mixed bag, so no-one should feel like they can't come because they won't fit it - we're all a bunch of misfits anyway ROFL


Lmao - when you put it like that @JaimeandBree lol xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh by the way Mr JB says thank you very much for the card! Think he's a bit miffed I didn't bring him any of the cake but it really wouldn't have survived EasyJet!

PF hen weekend anyone?!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Vanessa131 said:


> View attachment 355124
> 
> Norman says thank you for looking after Miss


Aww, the famous school cat 
He's gorgeous :Kiss



Clairabella said:


> It's a horrible feeling though isn't it, going somewhere new and meeting new people, the thought that no one would like you lol or that people will be judging what you're wearing etc going and feeling awkward and uncomfortable :-( It's ridiculous coz it's clear from the pics you all had a fab time. I'm my own worst enemy sometimes xx


The only people judging what we are all wearing are the outsiders :Hilarious
We ignore them, they don't get it :Smuggrin


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

We may be misfits but it's good to know that Avon and Somerset Police mounted division understood the need for cat craziness.

My one regret of the weekend was not being with you all when that meeting happened.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too, you can't beat a well mounted man in uniform.

Thanks to @huckybuck for the cat ears which she was initially wearing but presented to me as a gift when I admired them - so kind!

This morning they had been extracted from my bag by SOMEONE and placed on the stairs. Can't imagine who...(all three Pumpkin Pussycats' are filing their claws and looking in different directions. Hmmm.)

A lovely weekend, thanks so much everyone. X


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Emmasian said:


> you can't beat a well mounted man in uniform.


Ohh that gave me a giggle


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Oh by the way Mr JB says thank you very much for the card! Think he's a bit miffed I didn't bring him any of the cake but it really wouldn't have survived EasyJet!
> 
> PF hen weekend anyone?!


BRING IT ON!! :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

These were my lovely Lucky Dip prizes so thank you to those who donated!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And a sneaky peak at the Party Bags given to all those attending..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And not forgetting the highly prized New for 2018 Limited Edition Pet Forums Cat Chat Pen which every guest took home...


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Oh by the way Mr JB says thank you very much for the card! Think he's a bit miffed I didn't bring him any of the cake but it really wouldn't have survived EasyJet!
> 
> PF hen weekend anyone?!


Maybe that's the one for St Andrews?

Been thinking maybe when we do the next one a few of us who have been to a few could offer to meet up with those who are first timers and a little nervous prior to the meet on the day? Seemed to work a treat this time and I know helped me in the past. Just a thought but if it helps a few maybes become definite then it would be worth it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been thinking about the next one too lol 
I'm swaying towards a 3 night caravan/lodge break so we can all be together!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I've been thinking about the next one too lol
> I'm swaying towards a 3 night caravan/lodge break so we can all be together!


Designated poo toilet?!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> Designated poo toilet?!


Maybe we should just bring our own litter trays next time :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> I've been thinking about the next one too lol
> I'm swaying towards a 3 night caravan/lodge break so we can all be together!


That would be lovely. We could all sit outside with booze late into the evening. Do they have any sort of Centre Parks without kids marauding about??


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> That would be lovely. We could all sit outside with booze late into the evening. Do they have any sort of Centre Parks without kids marauding about??


That's what I was thinking!! 
And BBQs!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I've been thinking about the next one too lol
> I'm swaying towards a 3 night caravan/lodge break so we can all be together!


Sort of like a Cat Glastonbury???


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Ps! Anyone that’s into real crime documentaries, evil genius on Netflix is so so strange, but I haven’t been able to turn in off!! So worth a watch.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> That would be lovely. We could all sit outside with booze late into the evening. Do they have any sort of Centre Parks without kids marauding about??


We could have a sing song! We know lots of cat themed songs now thanks to the quiz!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> We could have a sing song! We know lots of cat themed songs now thanks to the quiz!


Well my rendition of the "Oscar Oscar Woo" song (copyright @Mrs Funkin ) is now so seminal that I would insist on a solo performance....but if everyone agrees to learn the Teddy Teddy Lamb Lamb song we could have a goer!!


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

Faye1995 said:


> Ps! Anyone that's into real crime documentaries, evil genius on Netflix is so so strange, but I haven't been able to turn in off!! So worth a watch.


Although, not real crime. I thought Altered Carbon on Netflix was really good, I loved the hotel!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

@chillminx yes that is me 

@huckybuck guilty for one of those.....


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

The Peak District has some nice lodges and it’s also not too far from the cat cafe Nottingham!!! I know darwin forest has the elite lodges. Ooh and Matlock/Bakewell are not that far away. Bakewell pudding is really nice!!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> You will get better, just takes its time. I wish I could send you half of my confidence, would still leave plenty for myself.


Gosh can I have some of your confidence too, I would be happy just to borrow it for a while...


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Faye1995 said:


> Ps! Anyone that's into real crime documentaries, evil genius on Netflix is so so strange, but I haven't been able to turn in off!! So worth a watch.


Just watching this on Netflix at the moment thanks @faye.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> We could have a sing song! We know lots of cat themed songs now thanks to the quiz!


Oh gawd!
I'll need to start drinking properly before this happens 
Pint of Peroni is not gonna cut it :Singing:Singing:Singing


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> @chillminx yes that is me


I hadn't consciously imagined how you would look, but seeing your photo I felt it was exactly how you _should _look (if you know what I mean). And I mean that as a compliment.  x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just to let everyone know, we raised £91 at the meet on Saturday, and we have added to that the £29 remaining from the 2017 SS contingency fund which SS participants will remember is to be donated to charity if not required for SS purposes. That brings the grand total to a fantastic £120!!!

Those who were at the meet on Saturday know what we are planning to do with this money, but I will keep schtum for now, all will be revealed shortly 

As ever, thank you all for your overwhelming generosity


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That is brilliant JB!!!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Finally got round to taking commemorative photo of my lovely loot from Saturday. The second photo is the less posed shot of Rafa trying to nick a Canagan pouch, and the third, same Raffsi landing like a wrecking ball midst my arty display, then saying "oops was I not supposed to jump up here??"!!

Thanks so much to @huckybuck @JaimeandBree @Erenya @Ceiling Kitty and everyone else for organising and contributing towards such a lovely day xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just caught up with this, looks like you all had a blast!

I could organise a Birmingham meet if anyone would be interested?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> Just caught up with this, looks like you all had a blast!
> 
> I could organise a Birmingham meet if anyone would be interested?


Yes please!! I'm a brummie so always up and down the M40!!!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Yes please!! I'm a brummie so always up and down the M40!!!


Perhaps tie it in with the Supreme? I'm thinking of hiring a canal boat?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> Perhaps tie it in with the Supreme? I'm thinking of hiring a canal boat?


Personally, I don't think I'll bother with the Supreme again, been 3 times and it seemed smaller and worse each time 
Also, if people are doing the Supreme there isn't much of the day left, we usually just met up there for something to eat together. Went out for dinner after once and it was quite rushed if people had to get back the same day ...
I'm all for the meet but I think it needs to be it's own occasion


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Love the idea of a Birmingham Canal Boat meet. As I am not here on the dates of the Supreme a separate one would be great.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I was thinking making a weekend of it - Supreme on Saturday, meet on Sunday.

If that doesn't suit though, we can certainly look at other dates. It will have to be later in the year though, I have my children's birthdays across the summer which is an organisational and logistical nightmare with family so spread out! 

But if people are happy for me to organise something for later in the year I'd be more than happy to


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> I was thinking making a weekend of it - Supreme on Saturday, meet on Sunday.
> 
> If that doesn't suit though, we can certainly look at other dates. It will have to be later in the year though, I have my children's birthdays across the summer which is an organisational and logistical nightmare with family so spread out!
> 
> But if people are happy for me to organise something for later in the year I'd be more than happy to


I don't think i'll bother thanks 

Might be washing my hair that weekend :Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> I don't think i'll bother thanks
> 
> Might be washing my hair that weekend :Hilarious


Hahaha


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Wrong place!! I keep doing that


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

In recent years, the Supreme has clashed with the iCatCare conference - which I normally favour. I'm not sure what the date of the conference is this year as I can't see they've published it yet.

I'll try and sort a York one at some point; don't know whether people want this year or next year.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Finally got round to taking commemorative photo of my lovely loot from Saturday. The second photo is the less posed shot of Rafa trying to nick a Canagan pouch, and the third, same Raffsi landing like a wrecking ball midst my arty display, then saying "oops was I not supposed to jump up here??"!!
> 
> Thanks so much to @huckybuck @JaimeandBree @Erenya @Ceiling Kitty and everyone else for organising and contributing towards such a lovely day xx
> 
> ...


I expect pictures of them in the photo booth!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> I don't think i'll bother thanks
> 
> Might be washing my hair that weekend :Hilarious


Who said you were invited?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Who said you were invited?


Good comeback lol. I think we should put it to a vote :Hilarious

Poll  When is the boat thing anyways? Xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> Good comeback lol. I think we should put it to a vote :Hilarious
> 
> Poll  When is the boat thing anyways? Xx


I have no clue right now :Hilarious


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I know the Supreme is the 27th October which is same weekend we have just booked a weekend in Stratford upon Avon. Loved it so much when we stopped for a few hours. If it is planned alongside the Supreme I know I definitely can't make it.

York Meet ....... mmmmm Betty's Tea Rooms. Maybe we could do a winter one when the Christmas Markets are there. They start in November I think.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

We don’t have to do just do a huge meet either, it is impossible to please everyone, so there could always be a few smaller meets as well.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> I expect pictures of them in the photo booth!


By Jove I will try over the weekend! Going back to work mid week has been like being hit in the face with a large, slimy mackerel, so I'm hoping to catch up on life in general by Tuesday!

Watch this space...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Can we have a meeting in Gibraltar for a change? Even a tiny one?
I do feel left out ....  You should make an effort and send a cat chat delegation over here..


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> Can we have a meeting in Gibraltar for a change? Even a tiny one?
> I do feel left out ....  You should make an effort and send a cat chat delegation over here..


I was in Gib in April (half a day)I had children with me otherwise I would have popped to see you.


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

cheekyscrip said:


> Can we have a meeting in Gibraltar for a change? Even a tiny one?
> I do feel left out ....  You should make an effort and send a cat chat delegation over here..


Both myself and @Gallifreyangirl will be out there in July!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oneinamillion said:


> Both myself and @Gallifreyangirl will be out there in July!


Pm me !! Cat Chat meeting Gibraltar!!! On the beach!!! I know the best watering holes and tapas here...


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> Can we have a meeting in Gibraltar for a change? Even a tiny one?
> I do feel left out ....  You should make an effort and send a cat chat delegation over here..


I was there in March last year! Shame I had no idea you live there ...



Oneinamillion said:


> Both myself and @Gallifreyangirl will be out there in July!


So jealous! I absolutely loved it!


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

Joy84 said:


> I was there in March last year! Shame I had no idea you live there ...
> 
> So jealous! I absolutely loved it!





cheekyscrip said:


> Pm me !! Cat Chat meeting Gibraltar!!! On the beach!!! I know the best watering holes and tapas here...


Ok, I will pm you and let you know nearer the time.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> Can we have a meeting in Gibraltar for a change? Even a tiny one?
> I do feel left out ....  You should make an effort and send a cat chat delegation over here..


I'm up for a Gib meet - I'll go anywhere lol!!

Keep threatening Tenerife don't we @Soozi lol!!!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

cheekyscrip said:


> Can we have a meeting in Gibraltar for a change? Even a tiny one?
> I do feel left out ....  You should make an effort and send a cat chat delegation over here..


I'd love to go to Gibraltar. My mum lived there as a girl and has many fond memories, my uncle was born there as well. Definitely somewhere I need to visit at some point in my life.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I'd love to go to Gibraltar. My mum lived there as a girl and has many fond memories, my uncle was born there as well. Definitely somewhere I need to visit at some point in my life.


One easy flight...


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I think we should have a gib meet up


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I think we should have a gib meet up


We are having it!!! Yay!!! Nothing beta than trolls under the Rock ( last chance before Brexit shuts the frontier)...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

If @Gallifreyangirl agrees there is a photo evidence we met!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes @cheekyscrip i agree for photo to be used.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Yes @cheekyscrip i agree for photo to be used.


You are welcome to ( photoshop ) and use yours too!!! Hope Jiggs has a great time too..


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> View attachment 361790


Good news... that dreadful pet shop I saved Garfield from closes on Monday!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So pleased to hear about the cat pet shop closing down.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> Good news... that dreadful pet shop I saved Garfield from closes on Monday!!!


Really pleased to hear that!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good news about the pet shop closing.
Love that t-shirt!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> View attachment 361790


ooh ooh ooh how wonderful!!!
I am so envious - didn't have time to book a flight and the meet happened lol!!
Did you have fun??


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes had fun with @cheekyscrip shame you couldn't be there Clare. I bought the t shirt in the Sunday market in Estepona. I am flying back to UK tomorrow.


----------



## Oneinamillion (May 19, 2018)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> View attachment 361790


Ps I was the cameraman!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Yes had fun with @cheekyscrip shame you couldn't be there Clare. I bought the t shirt in the Sunday market in Estepona. I am flying back to UK tomorrow.


Next time!!! She also has very cute cat necklace, but that photo doesn't show it!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Here is a photo of my necklace.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Yes had fun with @cheekyscrip shame you couldn't be there Clare. I bought the t shirt in the Sunday market in Estepona. I am flying back to UK tomorrow.


Flying back to the other UK :Hilarious


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

No normal England lol. I am back now


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> No normal England lol. I am back now


Normal???:Wacky:Hilarious We have one????


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh that’s a lovely photo I wish I could have joined you. Where did you get the tee shirt I love it?


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

A Sunday market in Estepona. Cost me 15 Euro’s.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Mmmm might be a tad difficult to copy unless that’s our next venue


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Citruspips said:


> Mmmm might be a tad difficult to copy unless that's our next venue


Hmmmm. I wonder if we could prevail upon @cheekyscrip 's good nature and ask her to make a special trip to Estepona (is it very far from her?) and buy up All those t-shirts and send it to us in the "other England":Hilarious


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Hmmmm. I wonder if we could prevail upon @cheekyscrip 's good nature and ask her to make a special trip to Estepona (is it very far from her?) and buy up All those t-shirts and send it to us in the "other England":Hilarious


I think Estepona is up the hill from Marbella? Mainland.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

It’s about 48 km between Estepona and Gibraltar. Marbella to Estepona is 33km.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So a nice Sunday jaunt


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

SbanR said:


> So a nice Sunday jaunt


You forgot the frontier queue jaunt in 30C plus.... but come winter...


----------

